# [SOLVED] Problem with Westell 6100 and Linksys WRT54G setup



## Momtoamayalilal (Mar 28, 2008)

I purchased a Laptop (Gateway M405) and am trying to network it with my desktop. I do have a message on my laptop saying "Wireless Network connection is now connected"..but no internet service? 

I have a westell 6100 Modem hooked up to my gateway desktop (702GE) and purchased a Linksys WRT54G router. The modem has been placed in bridge mode and DHCP. After about 7 hours on the phone with Verizon and Linksys we still have no internet connection :-( When we try to renew/release all we come up with for ip address is 0.0.0.0 ...

Anyone know how to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problem with Westell 6100 and Linksys WRT54G setup*

Can you reset the modem to normal mode and get connected? If so, try this configuration for the Linksys instead of bridge mode on the 6100.

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## Momtoamayalilal (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Problem with Westell 6100 and Linksys WRT54G setup*

Thank you! After about 5 hours on the phone with linksys we were able to solve the problem and now my laptop is connected! We actually did exactly as you recommended.

Thanks again!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's worked many times for many people. :smile:

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

